# Just some old telco stuff I found today



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Good mix in there!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I call it the good old days..Back when they built stuff for the long haul....


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

this was in an underground in chicago. Its been there awhile, and they just built around it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That's some good old stuff.

Is any of it still in use?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

all the 66 blocks are, and the screw down panels are too. 

Its really weird working on stuff that is twice my age. 

The floor is wooden plank too. Its bad ass! I will be back 2morrow, and try to bring a better camera


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I've seen stuff once before like that it was all dead, the demo guys just cut the cables at a wall and for some reason didnt go through and scrap the rest of it in this tunnel under a building we were looking around in, did the telco guys not do the waxed cotton looming back then? I


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

The second picture looks like an old solder down terminal. Where are the protectors? Some of that old stuff has a date stamp on it so you can tell how old it is.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very cool pics! Thanks for posting!


----------

